# I hate you Walmart



## ShakerQuake (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, I'm new, but whatever. Applying for jobs sucks so much, it's one of the many things I can't do, not only do I have trouble filling them out, but I sweat SO MUCH it's as if someone is pointing a gun to my head, and when I'm done I always second guess myself on if I wrote down the proper info.

Anyway back to Walmart!

I've recently applied to an Over-night stocking shift at Walmart 2 weeks ago and I actually got a reply back. So, I'll explain how the interview(s) went--

I'm 19, it's thursday and this is literally my first ever real interview, the closest I've ever experienced is school practice ones and those were/still are totally useless as ****. So, my interview was schedueled at Noon, I got there 15 minutes earlier, almost cut in front of people in the customer service line, panicked and tried to play it off, and then sat in line for 10 minutes sweating. Finally, I got to the front desk I got to speak with the manager, he said another guy would be inter viewing me so he told me to wait in the Subway resteraunt inside the store, and so I did. I sat there waiting(sweating even more and shaking) for another 20 minutes and turns out my real interviewer forgot about me, but he eventually came. When ever he asked the questions, I would freeze up and ask him to read it again or he'd have to change the questions format, making me feel even dumber and more awkward then before( my interview was in the Subway BTW) 

Turns out Walmart likes giving multiple interviews(SUPRISE!!)

I got the second interview, which I've already done today, basically repeated the same stages except worse, I messed up on a question and facepalmed myself on the spot and squeekly sighed (the failure sigh) and basically my answer was a lie. I don't like lying to people I don't even know or the fact that its in an interview. But somehow I passed it. Since the Walmart here is expanding the building they are desperate for workers.

BUT NOW IT GETS EVEN WORSE~~!!!

They are giving me a ****ing THIRD interview and that's tomorrow! WTF WALMART?? a couple of days before the 2nd it took me 2 hours just to call up there! Also, they called today saying I need to update my references, they couldn't get though, I guess, and I don't have anymore #'s to give. They won't give me the jobunless I havesome

TL;DR = 1st interview was ****ty and sweaty but passed, 2nd same but not in a Subway, 3rd interview tomorrow and they want new references(they were last minute) and if I dont give them any I won't get the job(and I don't have anymore). Now, I'm giving a big **** you to Walmart and skipping the interview anyway! Hurray Cowardice!


----------



## ShakerQuake (Oct 15, 2014)

Who the hell gives 3 interviews for a stocking job?! Also, they will want ID and a drug test, like, holy **** Walmart chill out, you're a ****ing Walmart, not the government you *******s!


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

They can afford to be idiots like this because they know that they will always have an endless line of desperate people coming through the door looking for the most basic and crappy of minimum wage jobs because there will always be too many people for too few jobs. That is our ****ty society nowadays ruled by greedy capitalists and politicians who don't care about the average man because they are owned by the rich themselves. Just deal with it and try to get out into something better as soon as you can.


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

That does sound like an excessive screening process. The thought of it makes me mad also, I mean I wanted min wage jobs to BUILD references. I didn't really have many to begin with, you know, magically.


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

Leading up to xmas they'll employ anyone. The interviews are to make you believe that you can do it. Watch closely, the same people in every round of interviews. Everyone's a winner.

I used to work at Asda which has adopted lots of walmart policies.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

Walmart is actually more strict than most retailers because loads of people think they can just walk in and get hired and they don't take the position or opportunity seriously.

I hear McDonalds is becoming the same way.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep, getting a low wage job at a place like WalMart isn't always a cake walk. If you need the job then I'd highly recommend finding a way to get to this new interview and make sure your references are current. (Did you contact your references before listing them to ask/let them know you were listing them as work references?)

I know you're mad about it, but isn't it actually a good thing for you to be exposed to these kind of situations and pressures? You're anxiety in interview wont ever get better by avoiding them.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

That's weird, but interesting. I applied for the same position at Toys R Us a few weeks ago and I only had one interview session. However it was a group interview. It felt like hell being their but I made it and got the job.

Hang in their, just give it your best shot once more.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

ShakerQuake said:


> Who the hell gives 3 interviews for a stocking job?! Also, they will want ID and a drug test, like, holy **** Walmart chill out, you're a ****ing Walmart, not the government you *******s!


It may just be Walmart, but they do this extensive screening because they can. They get flooded with applications, and they have the luxury of being very choosy. Blame the state of the economy. At least you made it this far, most people probably wouldn't get a first interview. I hope you didn't bag the interview.


----------



## illage2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Tombu said:


> Leading up to xmas they'll employ anyone. The interviews are to make you believe that you can do it. Watch closely, the same people in every round of interviews. Everyone's a winner.
> 
> I used to work at Asda which has adopted lots of walmart policies.


ASDA is Walmart. They're owned by the same company


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol, three interviews for a **** job. That sucks. Hope you can get a job, though.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

tea111red said:


> Lol, three interviews for a **** job. That sucks. Hope you can get a job, though.


Well he's young, everybody's first job usually sucks.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh Jenna said:


> Walmart is actually more strict than most retailers because loads of people think they can just walk in and get hired and they don't take the position or opportunity seriously.
> 
> I hear McDonalds is becoming the same way.


But seriously who are these fat losers who manage the chain that kid themselves? Seriously it _is_ a **** job, and anybody who thinks differently is a moron. 3 interviews for a job filling shelves, what an absolute joke, no offence against the OP's country, but some of you americans take your lame *** jobs so seriously, its ridiculous.
I've heard walmart might be coming to NZ, god help us. Even the name sounds awful.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

bottleofblues said:


> But seriously who are these fat losers who manage the chain that kid themselves? Seriously it _is_ a **** job, and anybody who thinks differently is a moron. 3 interviews for a job filling shelves, what an absolute joke, no offence against the OP's country, but some of you americans take your lame *** jobs so seriously, its ridiculous.
> I've heard walmart might be coming to NZ, god help us. Even the name sounds awful.


I'm sorry, but this mentality is just plain silly. What you expect, for them to do, just pick people off the streets and hire them just because it's a stocking job? And they say Americans are entitled...

Plus I bet if they did, half the work force would quit within two weeks and the other half would just steal things since there are loads of people like you who don't take jobs seriously, thus their screening process.

The fact of the matter overall is not everyone comes from a rich family like you probably do, and the way the world economy is , it's to the point where, ANY job is a good one, even one in retail where you can at least move up in a few years if you stick with it and make more money.

So get off that high horse, bud.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh Jenna said:


> I'm sorry, but this mentality is just plain silly. What you expect, for them to do, just pick people off the streets and hire them just because it's a stocking job? And they say Americans are entitled...
> 
> Plus I bet if they did, half the work force would quit within two weeks and the other half would just steal things since there are loads of people like you who don't take jobs seriously, thus their screening process.
> 
> ...


No, your right any job is better than no job, but still come on seriously 3 interviews for a job stacking shelves? I've worked loads of different jobs, which are way better than that type of work and i've never had 3 interviews, once i had 2 interviews but that was for an IT job.
I don't come from a rich family, just middle class, i've spent years working at crappy jobs like supermarkets etc when i was younger. I seriously doubt there's much room to move up in a retail job like walmart, what to have like some lame *** managerial job, where you're probably required to be a nazi and get paid **** all. If you want a job you can move up in and go places, i doubt Walmart will offer much. But to be fair, when your're a youngster without much work experience it is a good start to enter the workforce, and can lead onto better things.
You're young, you haven't spent years like me working at these types of awful low paying menial jobs (i'm in a better employment position now, thank god), when you get out of them you realize how **** they really are. I ain't on no high horse, 3 interviews for a job like that is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've worked at walmart before. They do 3 interviews and call your references, but you get the job no matter what. I thnk they just do this for show.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

```

```



Imbored21 said:


> I've worked at walmart before. They do 3 interviews and call your references, but you get the job no matter what. I thnk they just do this for show.


lol, not true in my case.

The Walmarts that hired people dispite them failing the interview must have just been desperate. They get flooded with so many applications, they usually just call the interview right away if they know they're not going to hire you.

But I will say I imagine the OP probably didn't get it as Walmart usually does the 2-3 interviews and hires you within the same day.

Oh and another thing, it's not just Walmart. Meijer makes you do multiple interviews for stocking positions too. Why these jobs are so picky is they probably don't want to hire people that will just rob them blind.

Stockers are dealing with loads of inventory during a shift.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

ShakerQuake said:


> Who the hell gives 3 interviews for a stocking job?! Also, they will want ID and a drug test, like, holy **** Walmart chill out, you're a ****ing Walmart, not the government you *******s!


Looking at it positively, maybe getting a third interview meant you passed many others who didn't make it past the 2nd. Also three different interviewers could also mean they want to make sure various departments all agree on your candidacy. (like they don't want to rock the boat with just "one" manager out of six or so making the decision)



chaosherz said:


> They can afford to be idiots like this because they know that they will always have an endless line of desperate people coming through the door looking for the most basic and crappy of minimum wage jobs because there will always be too many people for too few jobs. That is our ****ty society nowadays ruled by greedy capitalists and politicians who don't care about the average man because they are owned by the rich themselves. Just deal with it and try to get out into something better as soon as you can.


Quite true. I guess try not to make a career of it at Walmart. It should be the job one has while going to college etc. The walmart owners literally own about 15% of the disposable income wealth in the country yet ask their employees to donate to charities more than themselves. There are documentaries about Walmart that show this out there.


----------

